# First look 2012 Tarmac



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Saw my first 2012 Tarmac Expert in black ( HTC decals not applied) yesterday. What a beauty! Was going for $3500 out the door with Labor Day sale. Me want... but alas, no funds!


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

wow, nice. Do it


----------



## labjr1 (Aug 25, 2011)

I took delivery of a 2012 Tarmac Pro SL4 three weeks ago as a replacement for my 2008 Tarmac Elite. Huge difference in stiffness and responsiveness. I am enjoying the new ride!


----------

